# Flourite Black Sand



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Just as the discription says, anyone use it and how good is it. Heres a link for your interest of looking up the stats.
http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/FlouriteBlackSand.html


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Might look in review section.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

My initial concern was that it would raise the pH of yer water.

Upon Googling it a little, it appears as though this is not the case.

As far as black sand goes, I have it in all my tanks and I love it.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

It was very dusty at the beginning, buts it's a very good substrate.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Off topic but i want some


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

maknwar said:


> It was very dusty at the beginning, buts it's a very good substrate.


x2


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

yeah you definitely need to sift it very well if you dont want dust floating about forever haha i got the red and black, it looks good though when sifted


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

How Much is it? would I need for a 75 Gal Tank?


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

I just filled my 65g with a 48x18 footprint and I put 4 bags in and I have about 3 inches all around and I love the black it looks nice


----------

